# Comal River



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I took these on the Comal River this morning. I am thinking this is a young
Tricolor Heron but not really sure.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

Awesome shots..I'm jealous...Wish i could wade around in the Comal! Sorry can't help with the I.D. either...


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Confirmed... It's definately a Tri-colored Heron.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Had a confirmation from another source that it is a first year TriColor. The first time
I had ever seen one there. Watched him for a while until the sun started shining on the water .I wanted that orange color.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Great shot. Herons are spectacular birds. I've always thought that they like having their picture taken.


----------

